# VERMONTERS/NEWHAMPSHIRE KIDS



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (Jan 26, 2008)

im gonna hitch to boston from Burlington, VT area

PLEASE PM if you wanna go I'm leaving on Monday, January 28th.

If anyone is interested please PM me.

i have a cell and a pack.

After boston I'm taking the chinabus to nyc, crashing ona rooftop or some shit, then taking the chinabus to philly the next day. From philly I'm going across to chicago then seattle/portland


----------



## kewlmommy (Feb 28, 2008)

u have no idea how much i would LOVE to go w u...its been fuckin 3 years since i traveled...im in springfield vt now, but gotta keep my post cos i got 2 lil kids now ( ages 1 & 2 ) <- and im pretty sure travelin w. lil kids is not reccomended....and plus they walk pretty slow, little legs, ya know? but man i wish i could go w u


----------

